# Desktop Computers?????????



## BeaverRoo (Jan 2, 2010)

We are moving to Australia and we are planning on shipping our desktop computers along with our other personal items

We are moving from Canada so I do realise there is a power difference 
does anyone know what modifications are required for us to be able to use them in Australia ...One is a high end computer and well worth the effort the other is just a basic starter but if its reasonably easy Like a power cable replacement then all good.

I was in Australia last year and had my laptop so all I needed was the plug adaptor NOT sure about a desktop though 

Anyone out there know ?????????


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I don't think you would need anything else then appropriate plug adapter for this machine.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

BeaverRoo said:


> We are moving to Australia and we are planning on shipping our desktop computers along with our other personal items
> 
> We are moving from Canada so I do realise there is a power difference
> does anyone know what modifications are required for us to be able to use them in Australia ...One is a high end computer and well worth the effort the other is just a basic starter but if its reasonably easy Like a power cable replacement then all good.
> ...


If your desktops are anything like what the standard ones here are, power leads are a separate unit, ie. a socket for computer end [ which I imagine is an international standard for power units] and power point plug on the other to suit the country, so it may just be a case of ditching your existing lead for an Australian one.
Mains power around the world - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia will help.

I was thinking for a moment that you may have to check re all rotating components like disc drives and cooling fans for either they will be of a step down voltage rating, 12, 24, 32 V etc. or if designed for 110 or 240 there would be some issues.

So doing a bit more digging, yes, the power unit is an AC to DC convertor and it is probably the power unit you need to check re compatibility to handle 240V as well as 110V.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Power_supply_unit_(computer) seems quite useful and mention there of some units having switching between voltages.


----------



## BeaverRoo (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks Wanderer


----------

